# UK income Tax liable if leave UAE early?



## britishfriend (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi all, 

I moved from the UK last May 2014 to Abu Dhabi to take up a new finance role but have since struggled with bullying/demotion etc like I never did in London. It's heartbreaking since I have been tied into a contract with repayment of company expenses if I leave early, my kids are still in the UK and this move was meant to be good in order to generate some tax free money for them. Given the job treatment, I need to leave ASAP and have not found anything else here and just hit a run of bad luck.

-If I leave the UAE within 1 year of being a non-resident and return to the UK, do I face income tax? How can I legally avoid this?

-Does the 1 full tax year mean a UK tax year or just 1 normal calendar year since I left in May (which may be awkward timing)?

-What if I stay abroad until 1 full year elapses and stay with a friend? Would that still count being away from the UK or might they check the UAE visa cancellation by my employer? 

-Additionally, can I transfer my UAE earnings so far to a friend who lives in the UAE and he transfers the same amount from his UK account to me in order to avoid any issues of me bringing my foreign income earned back into the UK?

I genuinely appreciate any help/advice for the above. If you can point me to any tax advisors etc, again very grateful.

Thank you

britfriend


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

britishfriend said:


> Hi all, I moved from the UK last May 2014 to Abu Dhabi to take up a new finance role but have since struggled with bullying/demotion etc like I never did in London. It's heartbreaking since I have been tied into a contract with repayment of company expenses if I leave early, my kids are still in the UK and this move was meant to be good in order to generate some tax free money for them. Given the job treatment, I need to leave ASAP and have not found anything else here and just hit a run of bad luck. -If I leave the UAE within 1 year of being a non-resident and return to the UK, do I face income tax? How can I legally avoid this? -Does the 1 full tax year mean a UK tax year or just 1 normal calendar year since I left in May (which may be awkward timing)? -What if I stay abroad until 1 full year elapses and stay with a friend? Would that still count being away from the UK or might they check the UAE visa cancellation by my employer? -Additionally, can I transfer my UAE earnings so far to a friend who lives in the UAE and he transfers the same amount from his UK account to me in order to avoid any issues of me bringing my foreign income earned back into the UK? I genuinely appreciate any help/advice for the above. If you can point me to any tax advisors etc, again very grateful. Thank you britfriend


 So sorry to hear about your situation. If you make five posts, try PMing Nikkisizer, she may be able to help you.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

> -If I leave the UAE within 1 year of being a non-resident and return to the UK, do I face income tax? How can I legally avoid this? - Please refer to my comments below
> 
> -Does the 1 full tax year mean a UK tax year or just 1 normal calendar year since I left in May (which may be awkward timing)? - One full UK tax year
> 
> ...


Hi britishfriend,

I am sorry to hear about your current situation and I hope that everything works out for you in the end!

With regards to residency you are automatically UK non-resident for the tax year in question if:

- You spend less than 16 days in the UK (or 46 days if you have not been classed as UK resident for the 3 previous tax years)

- You work abroad full-time (averaging at least 35 hours a week) and spend less than 91 days in the UK of which less than 31 days were spent working


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you Nikki


----------

